# First class, Grade "A" A** whupping



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Might be time to go mano-a-mono... 
200 lb test will get it done.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Brett, now that would be fun!

-T


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, I like those kind of trips. Its a bit like seeing a big ole buck slinking along some trail where you didn't expect him or getting a shot and missing. Once you know he's there is it's game on. Totally occupies your thoughts until you close the deal.  

Brett, those hand lines are the ticket if all you're interested in is getting fish in the cooler. I spent many summer nights off the reefs in the middle key's using them for yellow tails and grays, but now and then a big king, grouper or amberjack would come into the chum line and either eat a fish on the way up or snatch a bait themselves. Even though we only used 40lb mono, you'd be surprised how much you can muscle a big fish with that setup, of course you'd have to put a turn or two on a cleat now and then to hold them, but commercial hook and line fishermen used that gear for a reason.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking forward to to pics from you and Sam. They are always good.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> those hand lines are the ticket if all you're interested in is getting fish in the cooler.


That's what they're for. I kept one aboard for reef fishing. Every once in a while
you run across a big grouper or mutton snapper that can't be turned with a rod and reel.
The fish had the advantage of you being on the short end of a long lever.
Even a couple feet of play was enough to allow a cut off on the coral.
The waters off the Keys are so clear you can see the fish that's causing the problem.
So, after losing a a few feet of terminal tackle, out came the yo-yo.
Fresh belly strip off a blue runner on the hook, and a quick spin of the wrist would drop the bait at the front door.
Pull the line tight and when the hit came, you could get the fish out of the rocks
before it could turn and head for the hole. The right tool got the job done.
Don't forget to wear leather gloves to prevent the fishing line from slicing you open.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

oh well you win some you lose some  thats why they call it fishing and not catching  dont know if you heard about it but there was a lot of talk a while back on the "other" forum about 50 lb power pro breaking at weight ratings a lot less than 50lbs. i would try something a little heavier if i were you


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> oh well you win some you lose some   thats why they call it fishing and not catching   dont know if you heard about it but  there was a lot of talk a while back on the "other" forum about 50 lb power pro breaking at weight ratings a lot less than 50lbs. i would try something a little heavier if i were you


Yeah, bringing out the big gun tomorrow. Trinidad 30 with modded drag plates and 80lb powerpro. Mega-stiff 30-50# St Croix rod. 

It's only legal in 3 states. And this ain't one of 'em! 

Probably be nothing but shorts there tomorrow night...

-T


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Cant wait to see the report with salty shores.


----------

